# battery percentage in framework?



## xcodybx (Aug 22, 2011)

where would it be located in framework? 
wanting to remove the percentage......


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

The code has changed some as this was commited 2/22/11 but the original commit that gave us battery percent in the title bar to begin with is:
https://github.com/CyanogenMod/andr...mmit/df21a7ffb3e034b6869b6467d160e5a60477ccff

OR if your looking for the graphics look here:
https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/tree/gingerbread/core/res/res/drawable-hdpi


----------

